# All Slavic languages: days of week



## Barubek

Let me ask a simple question - how do you call all days of week in your language?

Czech:

Monday - pondělí
Thursday - úterý
Wednesday - středa
Thursday - čtvrtek
Friday - pátek
Saturday - sobota
Sunday - neděle


----------



## Sobakus

It's more or less the same across all Slavic languages (with variations in suffixes), with the exception of Sunday which is _воскрéсенье_ in Russian, while _недéля_ means "week" –  originally it stood for both. So:

понеде́льник
вто́рник
среда́
четве́рг (for the suffix cp. Lith. _ketvérgis_ "four years old")
пя́тница
суббо́та (the double б is orthographic)
воскресе́нье ("resurrection")


----------



## Karton Realista

Polish:
poniedziałek 
wtorek 
środa 
czwartek 
piątek 
sobota 
niedziela


----------



## Azori

Slovak:

pondelok
utorok
streda
štvrtok
piatok
sobota
nedeľa


----------



## Irbis

Slovenian:

ponedeljek
torek
sreda
četrtek
petek
sobota
nedelja


----------



## kloie

Serbian
Ponedeljak
Utorak
Sreda
Četvrtak
Petak
Subota
Nedelja


----------



## ger4

Lower Sorbian / Upper Sorbian 

pónjeźele / póndźela 
wałtora / wutora
srjoda / srjeda 
stwórtk / štwórtk
pětk / pjatk 
sobota / sobota 
njeźela / njedźela


----------



## 123xyz

Macedonian:

понеделник
вторник
среда
четврток
петок
сабота
недела


----------



## tyhryk

Ukrainian:

понеділок
вівторок
середа
четвер
п'ятниця
субота
неділя


----------



## jasio

[Mod note: threads merged. Please search the forum first before opening a thread]

Hi,

How do you call days of the week in your languages, and what are their origins? In Polish they are pretty straightforward, as most of the cases they are just numbered:

Poniedziałek - from 'po niedzieli', after Sunday
Wtorek - from "wtóry", an old word for "the second"
Środa - related to "środek", center
Czwartek - from "czwarty", fourth
Piątek - from "piąty", fifth
Sobota - from Jewish sabbath
Niedziela - related to old words meaning "don't work"
And how does it look like in other Slavic languages?


----------



## rushalaim

jasio said:


> How do you call days of the week in your languages, and what are their origins? In Polish they are pretty straightforward, as most of the cases they are just numbered:
> 
> Poniedziałek - from 'po niedzieli', after Sunday
> Wtorek - from "wtóry", an old word for "the second"
> Środa - related to "środek", center
> Czwartek - from "czwarty", fourth
> Piątek - from "piąty", fifth
> Sobota - from Jewish sabbath
> Niedziela - related to old words meaning "don't work"
> And how does it look like in other Slavic languages?


Russian says the same except _"7"_ [voskresenie] _"resurrection_ [of Christ]_"_.
By the way, if _"3"_ [sreda] means the _"middle_ [of a week]_"_, thus Sunday is the first day of a week in Russian.


----------



## jasio

Thank you.
Actually  as you can see, the same inconsistency exists also in Polish: Wednesday is called "the center/the middle" (thus pointing to Sunday as the first day of the week), but then only work days are numbered.


----------



## rushalaim

I think, Jews adopted Babylonian astronomy/astrology 7 days' week. And Christianity got 7 days' week from Jews and brought to Slavs' lands. But before Slavs didn't have any calendar. Perhaps, Slavs just celebrated 4 Solar holidays: vernal/autumn equinoxes and summer/winter solstices, that is _"*cr*oss" _(Slavic _"kres"_)


----------



## rusita preciosa

Mod note: the topic of the thread is days of the week in Slavic languages. Please stick to the topic.


----------



## bibax

Only Russian has воскресенье (~ vzkříšení in Czech = воскресение in Russian).

Monday would have to be *повоскресеньник* .


----------



## Germaphrodite

Barubek said:


> Let me ask a simple question - how do you call all days of week in your language?
> 
> There is a discussion here:
> 
> http://sms.zrc-sazu.si/pdf/19/SMS_19_01_Zaroff.pdf
> 
> ...starting on page 31 about the names and origins for days of the week, listing most Slavic languages names of week days.
> The pdf also includes discussions of months, seasons, the equinox, solstices and year(s).


----------



## rushalaim

bibax said:


> Only Russian has воскресенье (~ vzkříšení in Czech = воскресение in Russian).
> 
> Monday would have to be *повоскресеньник* .


Russian _"воскресенье"_ [vzkříšení] Sunday is Slavic word of _"burning"_ was the day of vernal equinox.


----------



## Awwal12

rushalaim said:


> Russian _"воскресенье"_ [vzkříšení] Sunday is Slavic word of _"burning"_


Where did you get that idea?


----------



## PinkPeony

Croatian:

Ponedjeljak
Utorak
Srijeda
Četvrtak
Petak
Subota
Nedjelja


----------



## rushalaim

PinkPeony said:


> Croatian:
> 
> Ponedjeljak
> Utorak
> Srijeda
> Četvrtak
> Petak
> Subota
> Nedjelja


*U*torak is good!


----------



## jasio

rushalaim said:


> Russian _"воскресенье"_ [vzkříšení] Sunday is Slavic word of _"burning"_ was the day of vernal equinox.


Wow. .. I've always thought that it means 'resurrection' (of Christ), which is in a sense celebrated every Sunday.

As far as I can recall, there is even an Easter greeting:
-- Христос воскрес!
-- Истинно воскрес!

 Actually,  you wrote it yourself two years ago. :-D


----------



## rushalaim

jasio said:


> Wow. .. I've always thought that it means 'resurrection' (of Christ), which is in a sense celebrated every Sunday.
> 
> As far as I can recall, there is even an Easter greeting:
> -- Христос воскрес!
> -- Истинно воскрес!
> 
> Actually,  you wrote it yourself two years ago. :-D


Slavic [vzkříšení] was _"beginning of burning_ [_of the sun_]_"_ that is the beginning of summer in vernal equinox (by the way, Sunday is the day of sun, the first day of week like the vernal equinox is the first day of summer. The vernal equinox is like sunrise of the year like burning of sunrise of the morning). Later, Christians distorted that meaning into _"resurrection_ [_of Christ_]_"_. 

Similarly, Christians distorted the word [swiaty]. Slavic [swiaty] was _"to flourish; to light"_, but Christians distorted it with the meaning _"holy"_ maybe following after Greek ἁγιασθήτω.


----------

